# Lidl low GI bread



## pottersusan

I notice that Lidl have started doing low GI bread. Has anyone tried it? What is it like? Any idea how it compares to Burgen on GIness and carbs?


----------



## Lynn Davies

Hi Susan - I have the rolls.  Love the taste of them.  They are a bit chewier than normal bread and very filling - I can only manage one at a time. The carb content is 12 per roll.  They are easy to cut into 4 thin slices for the purpose of getting more of a sandwich feel.


----------



## Northerner

No Lidl near me so can't comment. However, it seems like an opportunity to air one of my earlier poems 'Low GI Bread' 

Down at the bakers, I’ve heard it’s been said,
There’s a good special offer on Low GI bread.
So I put on my coat and set off down the road
For something to lower my glycaemic load.

And there in the window in prominent view
Was a sign confirming what I’d been told was true:
‘Live your life healthy, for you’re a long time dead –
Come in and sample our Low GI bread!’

The devil inside me said ‘I wonder if they know?
They say ‘Low GI’, but what makes it so?’
So I questioned the counter girl, would she comply?
She looked rather puzzled, then gave this reply…

‘Well, the ‘Low’ means there’s less, and the ‘I’ means ‘Inside’,
But as for the ‘G’ I can’t really decide…
Could it be Garlic or Ginger or Goat?
Or (scraping the barrel!) a Gloucestershire stoat?’

‘Or Gherkins or Grapefruit, or maybe Goosefat?’
I suggested ‘Glycaemic?’ – ‘No, I don’t think it’s that –
Gammon? Or Gumbo? Or Guava? Or Gin?’
(She was beginning to wish that I hadn’t come in!)

Then a lady beside me said ‘Why would I pay more
For bread that has less of what went in before?’
That caused the girl’s listing of ‘G’ things to stop,
So we both turned round briskly and vacated the shop!


----------



## Amigo

Hilarious northerner! Tee-hee!


----------



## pottersusan

Northerner said:


> No Lidl near me so can't comment. However, it seems like an opportunity to air one of my earlier poems 'Low GI Bread'
> 
> Then a lady beside me said ‘Why would I pay more
> For bread that has less of what went in before?’
> That caused the girl’s listing of ‘G’ things to stop,
> So we both turned round briskly and vacated the shop!



I must admit while having to consume 'free from' foods I do wonder why I have to pay more to get less


----------



## FergusC

This looks like it :


----------



## trophywench

Doncha just hate it when they count everything 'per 100g' meaning that you have to weigh the slice or roll or portion yourself, and do the maths?  I do !


----------



## Amigo

trophywench said:


> Doncha just hate it when they count everything 'per 100g' meaning that you have to weigh the slice or roll or portion yourself, and do the maths?  I do !



I absolutely hate that too Jenny. In fact 2 mins ago I was trying to calculate how many carbs in each Jakeman sweet from the total given per 100g. It drives me nuts!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Furgus - that's not the same. That's the multi seed roll. This is the high protein roll information:

Lidl High Protein Rolls

Ingredients:

Water, Linseeds, Wheat Protein, Soya Flour, Whole Wheat Flour, Sesame, Soybean Meal, Sunflower Seeds, Wheat Bran, Oat Fiber, Yeast, Salt, Colouring Spice Extracts (Curcuma). 

Nutritional Information: 

Typical Values per 100g: 

Energy 1194kJ/268kcal

Fat 13.4g (Of which saturates 0.4g)

Carbohydrate 8.5g (Of which sugars 0.5g)

Fibre 12.4g

Protein 26.7g

Salt 0.99g

Each roll weighs 135g so 8.5/100x135=11.4

I'm fine eating them. Raises my level by 1 to 1.5 depending on the filling. Burgen bread on the other hand raises my levels by 2.5.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Here is a link to a review:

http://nuutrii.com/article/lidl-protein-bread-rolls-review


----------



## FergusC

Lynn Davies said:


> Furgus - that's not the same. That's the multi seed roll. This is the high protein roll information:


@Lynn Davies
The OP was not referring to the high protein roll (which is my roll of choice) I thought it was this one which was the low GI boule which I saw in Lidl today when I picked up my batch of high protein rolls!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Gosh! You're right Furgus! I read it as the protein roll - my bad - sorry.


----------



## FergusC

No probs, we're all just trying to help


----------



## Lynn Davies

At least everyone knows the skinny on the protein rolls


----------



## Carolg

pottersusan said:


> I notice that Lidl have started doing low GI bread. Has anyone tried it? What is it like? Any idea how it compares to Burgen on GIness and carbs?


Got it yesterday.tastes nice


----------



## pottersusan

I've now succeeded in getting some and its good. I've also had some of the high protein rolls - and for some bizarre reason they have minimal effect on my bg.  Its weird eating half a roll and my bg basically going nowhere! Needless to say the first couple of times it caught me by surprise.
I think I may well become an addict.


----------



## Pine Marten

This is interesting - there is a Lidl up the road from us, so I'll give it a try


----------



## Pine Marten

I tried in our Lidl but they didn't have any of this low GI bread, protein rolls or indeed much of anything! Maybe it's only found in bigger stores..? 

I'm getting a bit fed up of Burgen and would like to try something different. Has anyone tried sourdough?

But oh, for a warm crusty white loaf dripping with butter.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## pottersusan

Pine Marten said:


> I tried in our Lidl but they didn't have any of this low GI bread, protein rolls or indeed much of anything! Maybe it's only found in bigger stores..?
> 
> I'm getting a bit fed up of Burgen and would like to try something different. Has anyone tried sourdough?
> 
> But oh, for a warm crusty white loaf dripping with butter.....mmmmmmmmm



In my branch you need to be in fairly early.

I'd like my crusty white loaf toasted and dripping in butter


----------



## Stitch147

Mmmmm toasted tiger bread with butter and strawberry jam!

Sorry......... I havent tried the low GI bread from there yet. The Lidl near us only opened just before christmas, may have to pop in at the weekend and have a look.


----------



## grovesy

I did not think any Lidl or Aldi had big stores.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Some of the stores are a bit bigger than others.  If you go on the Lidl website it shows which of the stores do 'baked products throughout the day' as not all of them do.


----------



## Robin

i love sourdough, and the proper chewy stuff from a specialist bakery doesn't have too bad an effect on my blood sugars, in the way of spikes, I mean. A lot of supermarket sourdough isn't that different from normal white bread though, and no difference blood sugar wise.


----------



## Pine Marten

Matt Cycle said:


> Some of the stores are a bit bigger than others.  If you go on the Lidl website it shows which of the stores do 'baked products throughout the day' as not all of them do.


Ah yes, apparently my store is a Limited Range store, so they don't have them  . Rats.

I used to get a nice loaf from our small Sainsburys, which I alternated with Burgen, but then they stopped producing it.... You can't win.


----------



## pippaandben

Crispy newly baked white still just warm with salted dripping fat - no jelly. My childhood treat!


----------



## pottersusan

ooh! can I have your jelly please


----------



## Pine Marten

Since I couldn't get any low GI bread from Lidl, I bought two breads from Waitrose when we went shopping: Waitrose Seeded Sourdough, which although it has 21.9 carbs per slice, the slices are quite big. I had one slice with humus & cucumber slices, and a cuppa tea. Reading before was 4.6; 2 hrs later it was 7.1. So some rise, but not as much as I feared.

The other bread was Schneider Brot's Veggie-Rye vegan bread, which was 9.7 per slice. I had two slices with humus & cucumber plus cuppa tea. Reading before was 6.4 (oddly high for me pre-lunch, but there you go); 2 hrs later it was 6.7, and another hour later it was 5.6. So that was pretty good! I preferred the taste of the sourdough, but the vegan bread was very filling. At least I can alternate them with Burgen, of which I was getting a bit fed up....


----------



## pottersusan

Pine Marten said:


> Since I couldn't get any low GI bread from Lidl, I bought two breads from Waitrose when we went shopping:  At least I can alternate them with Burgen, of which I was getting a bit fed up....



Yes, variety is the spice of life. I think I'm much less likely to fall of the wagon (I have a foot on several ) if I have variety in my diet.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I never really go to Waitrose, but I might check those breads out.  There's nothing in any of the other supermarkets apart from Burgen, which I like but it's nice to have a change.


----------



## BobbyToupay

FergusC said:


> This looks like it :
> View attachment 918



Excuse me, I just created an account to have a look at that OP you upload. Where did you get that from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KookyCat

I find the M&S honey spelt sunflower seed bread, it doesn't cause much of a spike, and they're small slices about 12g of carb per average slice.  It's pretty expensive being M&S of course, but it freezes well so not too bad in a household with low bread consumption!

My local Llidl does the protein rolls and the low GI bread but I haven't managed to get the low GI loaf yet because they only bake in the morning and I can't get there till lunch usually


----------



## GregP

pottersusan said:


> I must admit while having to consume 'free from' foods I do wonder why I have to pay more to get less



As someone who works in food manufacturing, and knows the massive hoops we have to jump through to make gluten free products, I can understand the price differential. Certified Gluten free ingredients are more expensive to start with, production lines have to be more thoroughly cleaned between gluten free and non gluten free production (and time is money!), end product testing has a significant cost... It all adds up.


----------



## pat.y

I've tried sourdough and it spiked me.


----------



## SB2015

The high protein rolls are excellent.  I haven't tried the bread yet.  
I shall look out for that when my roll stock drops.  They are cut in half and in the freezer.
Ideal and no spike.


----------



## Carolg

KookyCat said:


> I find the M&S honey spelt sunflower seed bread, it doesn't cause much of a spike, and they're small slices about 12g of carb per average slice.  It's pretty expensive being M&S of course, but it freezes well so not too bad in a household with low bread consumption!
> 
> My local Llidl does the protein rolls and the low GI bread but I haven't managed to get the low GI loaf yet because they only bake in the morning and I can't get there till lunch usually


Would they maybe keep one for you?


----------



## KookyCat

Carolg said:


> Would they maybe keep one for you?



Great minds think alike Carolg they're putting one aside for me on Friday, I batted my eyelashes at the manager shamelessly and he giggled and promised to keep one for me.  I'm quite ashamed of my brazen flirting but it got the job done


----------



## Carolg

If you got it,flaunt it. If I did that they would lock me up as an "aff the Heidi" oldie


----------



## pat.y

BobbyToupay said:


> Excuse me, I just created an account to have a look at that OP you upload. Where did you get that from if you don't mind me asking?


It's there on Lidls page under the pic of the roll.


----------



## pat.y

I bought a Vogel linseed and soya loaf from Waitrose today in the hope I like it better then Burgen.


----------



## Northerner

pat.y said:


> I bought a Vogel linseed and soya loaf from Waitrose today in the hope I like it better then Burgen.


Haven't seen that in the shops for a while now - hope you like it!


----------



## Alison Carr

Hi - I am newly diagnosed type 2 diabetic trying to change my way of eating to High fat, low carb, virtually no sugar or sweeteners (use the steevia plant sweeteners) who wants recipes for acceptable breads.  Seems the Burgen Linseed & Soya is one of the lowest carb breads around as the seeds take longer to digest/metabolise.  Tonight I saw the brown Low GI cow bread at Lidls, and bought one.  Absolutely crispy and delicious (even my male lodger loved it with out evening salad).  VERY GOOD and recommend it.  Alison


----------



## Alison Carr

Eh - that was supposed to be BROWN cob breads (sorry).  Is lovely.  Alison


----------



## Ljc

Pine Marten said:


> But oh, for a warm crusty white loaf dripping with butter.....mmmmmmmmm



Oh yes please.


----------



## Northerner

Alison Carr said:


> Hi - I am newly diagnosed type 2 diabetic trying to change my way of eating to High fat, low carb, virtually no sugar or sweeteners (use the steevia plant sweeteners) who wants recipes for acceptable breads.  Seems the Burgen Linseed & Soya is one of the lowest carb breads around as the seeds take longer to digest/metabolise.  Tonight I saw the brown Low GI cow bread at Lidls, and bought one.  Absolutely crispy and delicious (even my male lodger loved it with out evening salad).  VERY GOOD and recommend it.  Alison


Hi @Alison Carr , welcome to the forum  Did a double-take at 'cow' bread  Please feel free to ask any questions you may have!


----------



## Alison Carr

Sorry I had missed my 'cow' bread error - ha ha (my contact lenses aren't wonderful for writing/reading) - well that' s my excuse.  The lovely low GI BROWN bread is quite delicious - toooo much so; I will have to be careful not to over-indulge.  I prefer that to white bread any day - but that's me.  Thanks, Alison


----------



## Liz James

pottersusan said:


> I notice that Lidl have started doing low GI bread. Has anyone tried it? What is it like? Any idea how it compares to Burgen on GIness and carbs?


Hi there...just to let you know, I did a search for the ingredients on this as it tasted sweet.  It appears to have sugar, burnt sugar and glucose syrup in it.  Shame as it also has oats, seeds and rye flour along with the usual white bread ingredients and it does taste quite nice, but really don't see how they can call it low GI with all that sugar in it!


----------



## grovesy

I find a lot of bread does have a sweet taste!


----------



## Carolg

Alison Carr said:


> Hi - I am newly diagnosed type 2 diabetic trying to change my way of eating to High fat, low carb, virtually no sugar or sweeteners (use the steevia plant sweeteners) who wants recipes for acceptable breads.  Seems the Burgen Linseed & Soya is one of the lowest carb breads around as the seeds take longer to digest/metabolise.  Tonight I saw the brown Low GI cow bread at Lidls, and bought one.  Absolutely crispy and delicious (even my male lodger loved it with out evening salad).  VERY GOOD and recommend it.  Alison


Hello Alison.welcome to forum. I've bought it and really morish so don't get it often.


----------



## Charlotte Benson

Home made crusty warm bread drooooooooling


----------



## atillathenun

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/lidl-low-gi-bread-382646802?v2=false  I have been using it for 2 weeks and found it tasty and filling,The protien rolls look worth a try


----------



## Mark Parrott

I get the Lidl rolls.  They are very filling & don't affect BG too much.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I always have plenty of LIDL protein rolls in the freezer.  At 10-12g carb (depending on weight) they're my 'go to' bread of choice.  They taste even better following a quick warm through in the microwave.  I love 'em


----------



## Amigo

I bought a Lidl low GI loaf thinking it would be lower in carbs but am confused now because I've found varying carb levels per 100g of between 20-36 grams of carb (on different sites). When I had it previously I did notice I spiked a bit but put it down to something else. The protein rolls are only 8.6 grams of carb per 100 grams weight according to the Lidl site so there's a massive difference.
Maybe I should give the low GI bread a miss?


----------



## Mark Parrott

I never checked the carbs with the low GI bread.  It does spike higher than the rolls, but as I'm rubbish at slicing, i end up with a massive doorstep.


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> I never checked the carbs with the low GI bread.  It does spike higher than the rolls, but as I'm rubbish at slicing, i end up with a massive doorstep.


Our lidle has a slicer, can do it thin thick or in the middle


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Our lidle has a slicer, can do it thin thick or in the middle


Wow.  I'll have to look to see if ours has a slicer.


----------



## Carolg

It's apparently only stores that sell a lot of loaves that have them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'll ask them how well their bread sells.


----------



## Ricky43

FergusC said:


> This looks like it :
> View attachment 918


Thanks for the nutritional values as I now know I am MUCH better off staying with the high protein rolls I eat at the moment


----------



## Mark Parrott

That's interesting.  The first time I had, my BG didnt budge.  The second time, it shot up.


----------



## Radders

Does anyone else find they have to bolus for far more than the 9g in a high protein roll? After much experimenting, I'm finding I need a multiwave bolus equivalent to total carbs of 20g, half of it up front. Either my local Lidl aren't sticking to the recipe, or my digestion is doing a highly efficient job of converting the protein!


----------



## Ljc

Ricky43 said:


> Thanks for the nutritional values as I now know I am MUCH better off staying with the high protein rolls I eat at the moment


Which ones are they


----------

